# Scheduled Ride Quotes $21.30, Pays $19.50



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

What gives, Uber?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Up front pricing is for the riders. Driver get up front estimates.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

TobyD said:


> Up front pricing is for the riders. Driver get up front estimates.


Giving the driver a 10% hair cut seems more like bait-and-switch.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I would have gotten $35.30 on that fare.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Ok, so I can’t say this applies to you, but one possibility the routing. 

Uber quotes upfront pricing and driver pay estimates using an inefficient route. The pax price is fixed. When a driver uses Waze, for example, they are often taking small pay cuts. 

I have some screen shots of obvious examples of Uber exploiting the driver’s efficiency.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> Ok, so I can’t say this applies to you, but one possibility the routing.
> 
> Uber quotes upfront pricing and driver pay estimates using an inefficient route. The pax price is fixed. When a driver uses Waze, for example, they are often taking small pay cuts.
> 
> I have some screen shots of obvious examples of Uber exploiting the driver’s efficiency.


Hmmm...interesting theory. Seems that the quote should be the minimum amount paid though (allowing for additional for long wait times Or unscheduled stops by the rider, etc.).


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Ok, so I can’t say this applies to you, but one possibility the routing.
> 
> Uber quotes upfront pricing and driver pay estimates using an inefficient route. The pax price is fixed. When a driver uses Waze, for example, they are often taking small pay cuts.
> 
> I have some screen shots of obvious examples of Uber exploiting the driver’s efficiency.


there is no reason to leave the main road on this trip.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

On this trip, I only needed to cross the intersection, skipping the trip around the block. (I should have mentioned Uber will use poor pu routing to slow the driver’s arrival occasionally.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

On this trip, I crossed the intersection and lost 10% of the possible payout.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Ok, so I can’t say this applies to you, but one possibility the routing.
> 
> Uber quotes upfront pricing and driver pay estimates using an inefficient route. The pax price is fixed. When a driver uses Waze, for example, they are often taking small pay cuts.
> 
> I have some screen shots of obvious examples of Uber exploiting the driver’s efficiency.


Routing is always key in increasing a drivers Profit Margin.

One sunny Thursday one of my homies and I were chillling at our usual fishing hole. He got the XL ping about 30 minutes before the meeting should let out. We conferred and he took it. PING XL for me too, out of the same door.

Not meeting participants but rather a large group of Chinese businessmen. We load up, and they are heading for a well known Restaurant on Crapitall Hill instead of Sea tac . He went straight down I-5 to get there. I took 405 and across 520.

We arrived within a minute of each other. As I pulled up I saw his first passenger climbing out of his Highlander. I was paid $87.31 including a $3.50 toll. He was paid $75.23 with no toll. Same ride, same time.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I would have gotten $35.30 on that fare.


,....driving in circles?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ,....driving in circles?


Seattle is a wheel.Stay off the spokes.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Routing is always key in increasing a drivers Profit Margin.
> 
> One sunny Thursday one of my homies and I were chillling at our usual fishing hole. He got the XL ping about 30 minutes before the meeting should let out. We conferred and he took it. PING XL for me too, out of the same door.
> 
> ...


Boston is laid out to allow for long hauling also, but we are talking about how Uber exploits driver efficiency. 
imagine following the Uber route without deviation every time. I guarantee you will have some seriously unhappy pax, and here in Boston, verbal confrontations over navigation. 
‘when you succumb to the pax wishes, you pay is likely cut because the pax eliminated Uber’s designed inefficiency.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Routing has nothing to do with their new scheduled rides feature. The quoted price is what the driver receives unless there was a change in destination. I have no idea why your payment would not match the quote.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> Routing has nothing to do with their new scheduled rides feature. The quoted price is what the driver receives unless there was a change in destination. I have no idea why your payment would not match the quote.


I appreciate I may not have explained this very well. Just take a look at the screen shots showing the route Uber quoted. What do you think the impact is when a driver skips the unnecessary travel?

That should help.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> I appreciate I may not have explained this very well. Just take a look at the screen shots showing the route Uber quoted. What do you think the impact is when a driver skips the unnecessary travel?
> 
> That should help.


 On regular rides your route absolutely determines your pay but not on the new scheduled rides platform. That's the way I understand it anyway.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> On regular rides your route absolutely determines your pay but not on the new scheduled rides platform. That's the way I understand it anyway.


Scheduled has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Scheduled has nothing to do with this.


You may have a market feature not available here. In this market, we are paid for actual miles and minutes. 
pax are quoted prices, subject to change.

all of this starts with an inefficient route design used to construct the pax price quote.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Scheduled has nothing to do with this.


Did you notice the title of the post?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

On the few scheduled rides I've taken, I've always received more than the up front offer. Usually $2-$3 or so.
I'll continue to take the ones that make me wait 5 minutes or less


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> Did you notice the title of the post?


Did you see the question he asked?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> Giving the driver a 10% hair cut seems more like bait-and-switch.


You gave yourself a 10% cut by choosing too efficient of a route.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> What gives, Uber?


I'll send you an autographed copy of my #1 UPNet bestseller. 










Sounds like you need it.


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> You may have a market feature not available here. In this market, we are paid for actual miles and minutes.
> pax are quoted prices, subject to change.
> 
> all of this starts with an inefficient route design used to construct the pax price quote.


In my market (Phoenix) there is a new feature called "exact fare" rides which you agree to accept at the quoted price in the ping. You get no long pickup fee, surge or time and distance. When you review the ride their is no time and mileage posted, only the fare, Ubers service fee and your cut. They are doing this on scheduled rides in our market for riders to avoid surge and to screw drivers out of surge, long hauling etc. 

So you really have to watch the pings when it is surging to avoid these rides. You also have the ability to turn off exact fare rides if you choose. 

That's why the other poster brought up scheduled rides for his area.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Scheduled rides with a quoted fare amount, are supposed to pay out exactly that. Time and mileage have nothing to do with it. If you get held up in traffic they don't pay you anything extra. so if you take a shorter route you should not be paid anything less. The first couple rides I got shorted on were only by a dollar or two. I thought I was just not paying close enough attention to the incoming request. However the last one I took, shorted me by $9. For the first time ever I was not able to get through to Uber support either. Haven't accepted a scheduled ride since.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Honestly when I heard Scheduled Rides/Reservations don't have Surge that killed them for me.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

New2This said:


> Honestly when I heard Scheduled Rides/Reservations don't have Surge that killed them for me.


No surge, plus you have to be online 40 minutes early with no compensation.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TobyD said:


> No surge, plus you have to be online 40 minutes early with no compensation.












You're kidding right?

Usually it's Lyft that takes an Uber idea and makes it worse. This is the rare opposite.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> In my market (Phoenix) there is a new feature called "exact fare" rides which you agree to accept at the quoted price in the ping. You get no long pickup fee, surge or time and distance. When you review the ride their is no time and mileage posted, only the fare, Ubers service fee and your cut. They are doing this on scheduled rides in our market for riders to avoid surge and to screw drivers out of surge, long hauling etc.
> 
> So you really have to watch the pings when it is surging to avoid these rides. You also have the ability to turn off exact fare rides if you choose.
> 
> That's why the other poster brought up scheduled rides for his area.





Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> In my market (Phoenix) there is a new feature called "exact fare" rides which you agree to accept at the quoted price in the ping. You get no long pickup fee, surge or time and distance. When you review the ride their is no time and mileage posted, only the fare, Ubers service fee and your cut. They are doing this on scheduled rides in our market for riders to avoid surge and to screw drivers out of surge, long hauling etc.
> 
> So you really have to watch the pings when it is surging to avoid these rides. You also have the ability to turn off exact fare rides if you choose.
> 
> That's why the other poster brought up scheduled rides for his area.


I thought the “exact fare” trip was used primarily for 3rd party rides (doctors, car dealers, vaccine appt, etc)


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

TobyD said:


> No surge, plus you have to be online 40 minutes early with no compensation.


Sounds Lyft-ish


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Uber is making it more and more difficult to compare cross market rates in performance.

Scheduled rides
Scheduled quoted rides
Reservations 
Quoted rides

All of these are different. I try to qualify my comments with (here in Boston, or, in this market) to help prevent conflating discussions.


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

burnitalldown said:


> took my 1st scheduled ride quoted 54 paid 52, not worth it to go back n forth with "support" 1000 times oh well they lied again so will accept all reservations let them cancel it and hopefully find someone else since thats the only way to remove the feature


Actually just go to ride preferences and turn off the exact fare rides. It will stop these requests.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> Routing has nothing to do with their new scheduled rides feature. The quoted price is what the driver receives unless there was a change in destination. I have no idea why your payment would not match the quote.


We get paid for what we drive.
That's why waze would pay less.
I'm not a fan of longhauling.


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> We get paid for what we drive.
> That's why waze would pay less.
> I'm not a fan of longhauling.



Actual fare rides are not based on time and distance. They are a flat amount for the ride regardless of time and distance. So impossible to long haul those.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> Actual fare rides are not based on time and distance. They are a flat amount for the ride regardless of time and distance. So impossible to long haul those.


I never heard of an actual fare ride.
Is that the one where the show you a dollar amount and then screw you out of the surge?
If it is I stand corrected 
IVE HAD ONE!
They can shove those right up they're keesters


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> Actually just go to ride preferences and turn off the exact fare rides. It will stop these requests.


In my market we don't have that option, unfortunately. I think every driver wish we did though!



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I never heard of an actual fare ride.
> Is that the one where the show you a dollar amount and then screw you out of the surge?
> If it is I stand corrected
> IVE HAD ONE!
> They can shove those right up they're keesters


 that would be it. I think here in my market they call it Reserved Rides though. You get a they quoted amount presented to you to accept or decline but either way you lose any surge you have attached. The quoted there's supposed to be the quoted amount you get paid regardless. however the few times I did accept one, I was paid less than the quoted amount 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> In my market we don't have that option, unfortunately. I think every driver wish we did though!


So you don't have the screen that lists Uber X, Uber Pet, Deliveries etc? Exact fares is on that screen. You can opt out just like the others. It's how they justify paying you a flat rate... you technically have to "opt in".


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> So you don't have the screen that lists Uber X, Uber Pet, Deliveries etc? Exact fares is on that screen. You can opt out just like the others. It's how they justify paying you a flat rate... you technically have to "opt in".


Nope all I have is uberX and XL. They send the reservations through as they would any request only they have an exact dollar amount we will be paid that shows up on the incoming request. Whether we accept those requests or deny them we lose any surge that we have attached at the time. Very very frustrating when you're sitting on a $20 surge for 2 hours only then to have a reservation request come through and knock it out


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Nope all I have is uberX and XL. They send the reservations through as they would any request only they have an exact dollar amount we will be paid that shows up on the incoming request. Whether we accept those requests or deny them we lose any surge that we have attached at the time. Very very frustrating when you're sitting on a $20 surge for 2 hours only then to have a reservation request come through and knock it out


Sounds like you are missing Uber Pet and Deliveries as well. That sucks.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> Sounds like you are missing Uber Pet and Deliveries as well. That sucks.


Hell back in the good ol' days I only had Select. It was awesome! All rides were worth it and I rarely dealt with any riff Raff.


----------

